# Need a front fork for 1970s era Bianchi - looking for a frame builder suggestion



## edmyrks (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello

Bent the front forks and steer tube on my vintage Bianchi and need a replacement.

If anyone can suggest a reliable frame builder that can accommodate my needs, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## sworley (Mar 8, 2022)

Couldn’t you find a vintage replacement? Note wheel size, rake, brake type, steerer length and axle to crown length. Custom would be very expensive. Which model Bianchi? Could you post a picture?


----------



## edmyrks (Mar 8, 2022)

I've looked around for a used replacement.  Every so often one will come up on ebay but the limiting factor is the steer tube length which I couldn't match.  Model is a Champione del Mondo - middle of the road


----------



## sworley (Mar 8, 2022)

That’s a pretty common model, incidentally, I have one, too - an ‘89 Celeste 55cm. Are you sure yours is 70s? I thought that was an 80s or newer model.

EDIT: Also, I believe all models had that Campione del Mondo decal. See below for the CdM decal on my 2006 Pista. My model is the Campione d' Italia (the lowest end Italian-made model). Post pics if you can.

Here’s mine, pulling trainer duty this winter for my wife. Let me know if you need any measurements! I’d do a saved eBay search to see if one pops up if I were you.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 8, 2022)

Why not bend straighten it. Is it that badly bent.


----------



## edmyrks (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes J wagon - forks and steer tube are compromised.  Sworley - not sure the exact year but if I remember correctly (looking at the campy derailleur and working backwards) the year was late 70s, early 80s.

Also, I've saved an ebay search for a fork.  Most steer tubes were too long and it was rare that one would show up. Will post pics when rebuilt (lol).

Fyi - I framebuilder quoted me $650 (Canadian) for a new fork.

I think I'll just order a new steer tube and fork blades and braze them in myself.  I have a master welder that has plenty of chromoly experience and will give it a try.


----------



## sworley (Mar 9, 2022)

Any competent bike shop can take a steerer that's too long and cut it down and re-thread it. It's the other way around that gets tricky.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 9, 2022)

Like sworly said too long is an easy fix get them to put some extra threads on at the bike shop  and cut it to size .
I have had to do that several times when a girls bike fork was the only thing available as a replacement .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 10, 2022)

here's one to look at, Boulder bicycle








						Golden Velo: Home of the Vintage Bicycle Vault
					






					boulderbicycle.bike


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't know anything about your bike, but I see you joined the Cabe Tue. and just wanted to say Welcome.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 10, 2022)

Thought about this after my last post and confirmed it today after talking to my friend at my local bike shop .
If you are going to have a fork threaded at a bike shop they have to have the proper tool to make Italian threads .
Not all threads are the same  American   French   Italian  all different .


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 11, 2022)

Simplest fix would be to replace the fork with a common 1" inch CHROME REPLACEMENT FORK.

Italian and English headset threads are interchangeable.

There are affordable CHROME REPLACEMENT FORKS that are made like a chrome Colnago Precisa fork ....they look very cool and are very strong.

I believe I have such a fork -let me know = misterbshakey@gmail.com


----------



## Macb1973 (Sep 17, 2022)

edmyrks said:


> Hello
> 
> Bent the front forks and steer tube on my vintage Bianchi and need a replacement.
> 
> ...



I have a whole bicycle if you interested


----------



## BikerNunzio (Sep 28, 2022)

What length is your steerer tube. I have a Bianchi 70s or 80s fork buried in garage. Will see if it is long enough.
Dave


----------

